# Fresh Water Drain



## photosal (Nov 16, 2004)

There are some posts about this problem. I too did not want to crawl on the ground
to drain the fresh water tank. I have a 2005 mod 28F RL-S.

I extended the drain point just past the rear bumper. This is what I did.

Replaced the drain cap with( all parts are 1/2 in PVC water pipe) a female threaded coupling, I put plumber tape on the threads. The rest is easy. Glued in a 1/2in 90/ length of pipe to reach outside the bumper/ added a 1/2 in male threaded coupling. I put a 1/2 in clamp on the undrside of the bumper. Thats it. place your cap. The The angle from the outlet to the bumper is at least a 2in drop
this makes it impossable for water to stand in the new pipe so you get a full drain.

photosal

PS I am adding a quick sketch of the mod as some have asked for it. Please excuse the drawing, I could not get a photo fast enough.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I was thinking of doing the same thing with mine. I may even do my low point drains.

Gary


----------



## Fred n Ethel (Aug 30, 2005)

New kid on the block.

So many new mods, so little time.

Ralph


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Ralph,

Keep poking around the site, you'll be so busy modding, your DW will be begging you to come back in the house









Mike


----------



## oiler (Jan 5, 2005)

Thanks that's going to happen this weekend!
I'm sick of crawling underneath to get at it
Jeff


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Modding is not one of my stronger qualities.. I think I understand what you are doing. Any chance of pictures?


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Since the drain is of course open to the tank, is there any concern with the weight of the water that will be sitting in that extension? I wouldn't think so but do we need to think about that?

My drain is a LONG way from the bumper and would have to come to the side, which may limit the ability to do this mod. But I have considered at least putting a simple petcock there. Any problem connecting brass to PVC?

I could probably do the mod for the low points though since they're towards the back.


----------



## mjs518 (Oct 24, 2004)

Tell me more about these low point drains









I noticed them when I was de-winterizing in the spring, but was unable to get the caps off. Thus there is a little pink stuff still in them. We don't drink from the tap anyway.
What are they used for? Is it just that obvious just drain pink stuff in spring?Please clue me in


----------



## photosal (Nov 16, 2004)

CamperDC said:


> Modding is not one of my stronger qualities.. I think I understand what you are doing. Any chance of pictures?
> [snapback]52786[/snapback]​


I have added a quick sketch as a PS on t6he post


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

mjs518 said:


> Tell me more about these low point drains
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your water lines still have antifreeze in them...a least nearby these low point drains. The caps need to come off so you can completely drain the system. RV antifreeze is not toxic...but still.

The low point drains are exactly that...low point water system drains. One is the low-point for your water system, the other for your water heater.

Randy


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> The low point drains are exactly that...low point water system drains. One is the low-point for your water system, the other for your water heater.
> 
> Randy
> [snapback]52913[/snapback]​


Actually, one is cold water, one is hot water.
The hot side will usually get the water heater drained if you open the pressure refief valve on the water heater.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Good idea, looks like another mod on the way. Kirk


----------



## wtpops (Jun 19, 2005)

Hello here is what i did to take care of the problem.
Pics on Gallery in Outback modifications









These mods are to a 2005 frls 5er


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Another mod for the list









Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice job








Was thinking of adding it to my list too.

Don


----------

